# Flug mit Ryanair / Fahrradkoffer !Hiiiillllffffe!



## erbchen (5. März 2011)

Hi,

am Dienstag geht mein Flieger nach Mallorca.
Ich habe den Fahrradtransport mit gebucht.

Meine Frage:

Darf ich meinen Fahrradkoffer nur mit dem Rad beladen, oder darf ich 
den Koffer auch mit anderem Gepäck füllen? ZB.: meine Bikekleidung
Fahrradschloss, Helm oder auch ne Jeans und Pullover.

Wie schwer darf dann der Radkoffer sein ohne, dass es Probleme gibt?
Ich habe es Laut Ryanair-Regeln verstanden, dass bei Radmitnahme der Koffer max. 30 kg wiegen darf.

Kann ich den Radkoffer nähe Flughafen einlagern?

Danke für die Antworten im Voraus!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## styriabeef (5. März 2011)

Du kannst alles in den Fahrradkoffer geben - außer Waffen/Sprengstoff etc.

Limit lt. Airline. Bei Air Berlin wars auch 30kg.
es ist sogar klug Bikegewand zum und vor allem ums Rad, bzw. die sensiblen Stellen zu geben, als Schlag- & scheuerschutz. 
Evtl. Werkzeug, das hat da oft besser Platz als im Gepäck.

Fährst du direkt vom Flughafen mit dem Rad - oder wieso willst du den Koffer einsperren?
Ich hab dort keine Gepäckschließfächer gesehen- sollts aber an jedem internationalem geben.

Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erbchen (5. März 2011)

Bei Ryanair sind die scheibar etwas pingelich

Ist nachdem was ich gelesen haben mit AirBerlin nicht zu vergleichen,
oder nur schwierig...

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ketchyp (5. März 2011)

Der Ärger ist doch nur groß wenn im Netz falsche Infos stehen - wie wärs mit anrufen oder (falls der Flughafen um die Ecke liegt) beim Schalter vorbeischauen und nachfragen? Bei Ryanair wäre ich halt wirklich vorsichtig...


----------



## Heide-Daniel (5. März 2011)

Hier hast du mal einen Link zu den FAQ von Ryanair.

Ich persönlich würde auch versuchen schwere Dinge wie zum Beispiel Werkzeug im Koffer zu transportieren. Wenn du zuerst das Sperrgepäck aufgibst, kann du sonst ggf. noch einmal umpacken.


----------



## scapin-biker (5. März 2011)

Am Flughsfen von Palma, wirst du keine Schließfächer antreffen. Gibts da nicht.
Wir fliegen seit Jahren mit Fahrrad-Papp-Kartons hin, und verstauen diese immer im Parkhaus im 3. Stock, zusammengefalltet auf den Rohren an der Decke. Hat bisher immer funktioniert.

Viel Spaß auf Mallorca


----------



## Monsterwade (6. März 2011)

scapin-biker schrieb:


> Wir fliegen seit Jahren mit Fahrrad-Papp-Kartons hin, und verstauen diese immer im Parkhaus im 3. Stock, zusammengefalltet auf den Rohren an der Decke. Hat bisher immer funktioniert.



Super. Danke für den Tipp )


----------

